# Disloyal Republicans Need to Know there will be a Price



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've often heard it said people think Senators and House of Representatives are corrupt and should be voted out of office, everyone EXCEPT the ones that belong to their state, that's why few things get done. 
We have, like never before in history, such disloyalty among the Republican Party, which will, I believe go a long way in getting Clinton in the White House. 
Truth is they don't care, they figure, the American voters are so short sited, so non caring it won't matter when their term comes up. I'm telling you, asking you, to let them know, it does matter, and we won't forget, and we won't support them in either the primary nor general election. 
I've already contacted my republican senator, but I have more letters to send, I hope others do same, we need to let them know there will be a price to pay when their election comes up, and we won't forget.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I've often heard it said people think Senators and House of Representatives are corrupt and should be voted out of office, everyone EXCEPT the ones that belong to their state, that's why few things get done.
> We have, like never before in history, such disloyalty among the Republican Party, which will, I believe go a long way in getting Clinton in the White House.
> Truth is they don't care, they figure, the American voters are so short sited, so non caring it won't matter when their term comes up. I'm telling you, asking you, to let them know, it does matter, and we won't forget, and we won't support them in either the primary nor general election.
> I've already contacted my republican senator, but I have more letters to send, I hope others do same, we need to let them know there will be a price to pay when their election comes up, and we won't forget.


You're right. We all talk the talk but don't walk the walk. Talk without action = failure.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Update on my letter to my representative - no response. 
I'll be voting for a democrat to take her place.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im donating funds to any challenger whos not a liberal!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Update on my letter to my representative - no response.
> I'll be voting for a democrat to take her place.


Bravo!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've long been a proponent of voting everyone out of Congress. I also believe Term Limits would go a long way to solving some (but not all) of the problems. 

I pose this to everyone; Take a look at your Senator, your Congressman. Look at how long they have been in Washington. Investigate their Net Worth before being elected and today (or after leaving office due to retirement).

You will most likely see someone who has been in office for many years, and is worth Millions of Dollars. Take Richard Shelby, Senator from Alabama.
Arguably one of the "good Republicans". Someone who has run on Conservatism and Patriotism for years.

Well, the MOFO has been in Government since he graduated from Law School in 1963!

First at the local level, then at the State Level, then US House of Representatives then US Senate. For 53 years he has never had a job in Industry. He has never created one job that wasn't paid for by the tax people. He has never had to make a payroll or meet a budget or show a profit. He has worked with TaxPayer Money for over HALF A FREAKIN' CENTURY.

Current US Senator's Salary in 2016 is $174,000 plus if they serve on various committees with the highest salaries being $193,400. 

His estimated NET WORTH is an astounding $10 million dollars! How can a man who has been in government for 53 years never making more than $200k be worth over $10 million dollars? 

There are many more that are worse than this. My point is, get rid of ALL of them.

This is lunacy, people and want to know a little secret that many of us refuse to believe?

IT IS OUR OWN DAMN FAULTS...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am waiting to see what shakes out. I dislike Toumey R for his gun compromise but Casey D is a down right scary libtard. That is the Senate situation here. Rothfus R is my Congressman and so far has voted very well. I also watch my state Senator and Congressman. The Republican Party in general does not deserve our support as they have proven to hate us as much as the Demonic Rats.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They don't care about you, they care about themselves; and they know that they have a 90% chance of being re-elected. 
I am not sure that there is an answer, short of revolution; and what good would that do? 
They have the Army on their side, and we are sliding into a dictatorship. ( If I seem pessimistic, I am, things are dire.) 
America has not seen times like this since the War Of The States.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy, Shelby is not one of the good guys. He has let us down on many occasion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Slippy, Shelby is not one of the good guys. He has let us down on many occasion.


I agree, notice I said "good republicans" in quotes. He gets elected year after year by spouting the same old tired crap to the same old tired pieces of crap constituents who think they are also "good republicans" when in fact they are lying hypocritical pieces of crap liberals wearing their Sunday go to meeting clothes and lying cheating and stealing the same as these idiots we send to DC...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What good does kicking the bum out if he has 10 million dollars? He'll just golf for the rest of his life on our dime. Furthermore, at the national level, those guys have cushy, high-paying jobs in industry waiting for them when they leave; a payback for all the favors they did for the lobbyists while they were in office. These guys have constructed the system so they cannot lose.

Slippy is right. Term limits. Serve your country, then go back to civilian life without a huge payoff. Maybe government service would stop attracting the criminal element then.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Update on my letter to my representative - no response.
> I'll be voting for a democrat to take her place.


You should write them another letter that says "Your silence speaks volumes, I'll be voting for the other guy this year".

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure how many states have term limits on their state offices? I know CA does. It was 6 years for our State Assembly which are 2 year terms. It was 8 years for State Senators which were 4 year terms. After that out. Republican's pushed it, got it, and after the 2014 elections they would have been below the super majority level if it weren't for the DUI arrests of 2 State Senate Democrats that had to vacate their seats. CA has gone so far off the deep end, its legislature is now controlled by correctional officers union, a public nurses union, and a teachers union. Those 3 dictate who gets elected and they have a slew of candidates ready to take over when term limits apply - no one else even need try because they will fail. Most assembly elections (contested) run $1.25 million per side and most senate elections are 2 million each site. The unions are the only one's who can consistently put that together.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Every time I mention voting my conscience....folks here and elsewhere start berating me for electing HILLARY....well you all elected her by nominating a friggin idiot as the republican candidate and by supporting republicans who are as corrupt as any democrat. WE VOTED For these shit bags...SHAME ON US ALL.... Don't vote or vote your conscience...settling for the lesser of two evils is still voting for evil.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Was Bill Clinton any better than Trump?
I don't think so. He was a bit smarter, and did not get caught as much as Trump.
Clinton is as much a misogynist as Trump. 

I'm in NZ. I had no idea the Clinton's could be behind deaths. What is the score with that? Is it likely to be right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Amen Brother New guy 101, Amen



New guy 101 said:


> Every time I mention voting my conscience....folks here and elsewhere start berating me for electing HILLARY....well you all elected her by nominating a friggin idiot as the republican candidate and by supporting republicans who are as corrupt as any democrat. WE VOTED For these shit bags...SHAME ON US ALL.... Don't vote or vote your conscience...settling for the lesser of two evils is still voting for evil.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Every time I mention voting my conscience....folks here and elsewhere start berating me for electing HILLARY....well you all elected her by nominating a friggin idiot as the republican candidate and by supporting republicans who are as corrupt as any democrat. WE VOTED For these shit bags...SHAME ON US ALL.... Don't vote or vote your conscience...settling for the lesser of two evils is still voting for evil.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


 I would still rather vote the lesser of evils than vote for the jezebel demon Clinton herself. Yeah, Trump may not speak the best at times but at least he is not a politician. He has faults I am sure of that. But does he have a list of dead bodies behind him? Has he swiped his computer memory to avoid prosecution? Has his leadership allowed dead Americans in Libya? No, I don't think so. I will vote Trump.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

One other thing, I saw a women speaking at a rally that Mike Pence was at. She mentioned that if Hillary was elected there would be a revolution. He shut that down pretty quick and the press was quick to pick up on that. I pray that their is a revolution. We need America to be a republic again. We need our freedoms, state rights and a smaller federal government.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A while back we had senatorial election, Mary Landereu was up for reelection. She lost,because she has the final vote on Obamacare. Sometimes the voters get there way.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Slippy said:


> This is lunacy, people and want to know a little secret that many of us refuse to believe?
> IT IS OUR OWN DAMN FAULTS...


Exactly. We need to be involved at every level if we really want to make a difference. We can't just wait for the big election and then complain when we end up with the candidates that we have now. Well said!


----------

